# also problem with network configuration



## roelof (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello, 

I see also the network settings screen. But what do I have to input if the network is a DHCP network with a DHCP server? I'm talking about version 8 now.

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2011)

Handbook: 2.10 Post-installation


----------



## roelof (Jun 27, 2011)

hello, 

URL is not right. I get a 'page not found' error message. I need the answer so I can install version 8 by ftp install.

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll try again: Handbook: 2.10 Post-installation


----------



## pbd (Jun 27, 2011)

In short, before network configuration form, the installer asks:


```
User Confirmation Requested 
        Do you want to try DHCP configuration of the interface?

                              Yes   [ No ]
```

So, choose yes.


----------



## roelof (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello, 

Thanks I found it. But I stumble on another problem. With the partition I choose 'use the whole disk'. And with the next screen 'auto defaults'. But on installing I get the following error message: 


```
Unable to find device node for /dev/ad2d1b  in /dev
The creation of filesystems will be aborted.
```

Roelof


----------



## pbd (Jun 27, 2011)

Really /dev/ad2d1b?

Do you press "*Q*" to exit from "Fdisk Partition Editor" and "FreeBSD Disklabel Editor" screens?


----------



## roelof (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry, I made a typo: it's /dev/ad2sb1. And yes, I press *Q* when leaving these screens. 

Roelof


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 27, 2011)

roelof said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Thanks I found it. But I stumble on another problem. With the partition I choose 'use the whole disk'. And with the next screen 'auto defaults'. But on installing I get the following error message:
> 
> ...


No time to find them, but possible fixes for that problem appear in other threads.  Search for "node" or "filesystems" or something in the forums...


----------



## roelof (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello, 

Nobody who can help me.
I also see a message that the geometry of the disk where I want to install is not right.

Roelof


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 27, 2011)

You can fdisk/bsdlabel/newfs without sysinstall if the search I mentioned above does not find something to fix it.  Regretfully, no time to search for guides (there are numerous threads/postings/mail-list threads etc explaining how). Then, post-newfs configuration/install can be done in sysinstall.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2011)

1.  Do *not* choose 'Write' after entering FreeBSD partitions, just 'Quit'.  The installer will write them automatically.

2.  Disk geometry warnings can be ignored.  If you are dual-booting, they should be ignored.  If FreeBSD is the only thing on the disk, you can choose "No" (in answer to "Do you want to keep this geometry?", meaning change it...).


----------

